# Ogólne > Badania >  Badanie rtg w onkologii

## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo proszę o pomoc w zrozumieniu tematu: jestem z nowotworem piersi, po chemii, teraz prawdopodobnie poszło na układ limfatyczny (powiększone węzły w wielu obszarach organizmu, też w obrębie szyi). Czekam na pełną diagnostykę.
W tzw.międzyczasie od lekarza rodzinnego dostałam skierowanie na rtg odcinka szyjnego kręgosłupa (problem zdrowotny). Powiedziałam, że się obawiam - czytałam o niebezpieczeństwie takich badań, ale lekarz stwierdził, że badanie jest dla mnie bezpieczne. Czy tak jest? Boję się o promieniowanie na węzły.
I jeszcze pytanie - mam to badanie zrobić w mojej przychodni, a tam jest mocno sfatygowany sprzęt. Czy jest faktycznie różnica - gdybym takie badanie wykonywała - w nowości sprzętu? Na co zwracać uwagę?

Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź.

----------


## pimpam

Bez obaw. To by żaden pacjent onkologiczny musiał nie mieć tego badania.
Należy się poddać i tyle  :Smile: 
Wykonaj w innej przychodni na nowszym sprzęcie.
Chociaż myślę -> skoro w międzyczasie to do diagnostyki bym się wstrzymała, bo i tak będą obrazowe robić, pokazać przy okazji to skierowanie. Ja bym tak zrobiła przynajmniej.
Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------

